# Residential Rough in Estimate Central Florida



## Surface Tension (May 16, 2007)

I don't do much residential, so I'm trying to get a feel for the underslab rough in cost.

House is 2800 square feet of living, all pipe will be PVC, CPVC, costs for under slab rough-in as well as connection to water supply and sewer service, both which have laterals at property line. Just stubbed up, no fixtures provided, pemits and inspection by plumber.

rough in for the following fixtures:

4 W.C. 
8 sinks ( 2 kitchen, 2 combined bath sinks, 2 utility, 2 guest bath)
2 tubs (1 whirl pool, 1 guest)
2 sunken showers

I've got a price, just looking for another rough number for a sanity check.

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm thinking bout 280,000 should cover it.
Don't forget to tack on lunches - gas money - broken tools - extra solvent, and some of those new DeWalt drill bits. They work very well.

Seriously, how do you honestly expect to get an accurate number????Oh wait.....I think I might know....CALL ANOTHER  PLUMBER


----------



## Surface Tension (May 16, 2007)

This forum is so helpful, and friendly people too!

Thanks for your help Mr. soon to be GC....but I'm sure your not representative of the masses.

I happen to like the plumber I'm dealing with. 

To reiterate, "just looking for another rough number for a sanity check"

Dave


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Come on, how do you expect us to give you a guesstimate on a forum, 280,000 sounds good.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*You two are way off...with prices like that, how the heck can ya be competitive???*
*I figure about 270,000.*
*Oh, wait...make it 275k if yer using Dewalt bits.*


----------



## crb555 (Jun 14, 2007)

" I happen to like the plumber I'm dealing with. "

To my mind, that is the most important statement. You probably like him as a result of him being responsive to your schedules, the quality of the job, etc.

As a GC, I'm certain you have learned that low bid is not always the best bid.

I have no clue on residential plumbing costs, except to know that they are low enough that I do not care to compete in that market.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

*



Oh, wait...make it 275k if yer using Dewalt bits.

Click to expand...

Couldn't have said it better myself....LMFAO*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I've tried their sawzall blades and hole saws...you get a cutting implement that lasts half as long for the same price or more...BUT - it carries the "Dewalt" name.*
* I think thats one reason I don't buy their cordless stuff...though the 36 volt line got my attention, the prospect of paying $800 to be a gunea pig for a drill and a sawzall that are new to the market dissuaded me.*


----------

